# MVK or MVKP switch



## hnolle

would like to link our old xp cpu with our new vista cpu, what would be the appropriate method to do this? I've heard an MVK switch would do this but cannot find one in the area.


----------



## patrickv

it's spelled *KVM* switch.
Yes, it allows you to connect 2 boxes with one screen only.You can't miss that in any store am sure they have it and it's freakin cheap


----------

